# Linda passed away.....



## Fred (May 24, 2009)

Linda Best passed on this morning to be with the Lord .at 4:00am this morning............


----------



## Wee Mite Miniatures (May 24, 2009)

I am sorry. She is now at peace and out of pain. She will be missed here on the forum.


----------



## mizbeth (May 24, 2009)

I am so very sorry to hear this.

Bless you!


----------



## Jill (May 24, 2009)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family!


----------



## barnbum (May 24, 2009)

I'm so sorry.




May the Lord bring comfort to her family. Peace and comfort.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (May 24, 2009)

I am so sorry. Our condolences go out to her family, and prayers will be with them.

Corinne


----------



## MiLo Minis (May 24, 2009)

My sympathy for your family. She will be missed here.


----------



## carlenehorse (May 24, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.

Carlene


----------



## Belinda (May 24, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family .


----------



## ontherisefarm (May 24, 2009)

There are no words......We offer condolences to her friends and family. She will be missed....


----------



## Barbie (May 24, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family at this very sad time. God Bless!!!

Barbie


----------



## Genie (May 24, 2009)

Our deepest sympathy to the family.


----------



## Birchcrestminis (May 24, 2009)

God bless Linda's family, we are so sorry.


----------



## Connie P (May 24, 2009)

I am SO very sorry. My Sincerest Condolences to her family.


----------



## targetsmom (May 24, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers go out to Linda's entire family. I am so sorry.

Mary


----------



## minie812 (May 24, 2009)

Many prayers to her friends & family


----------



## SampleMM (May 24, 2009)

I am so sorry. Heartfelt sympathies to your whole family.


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 24, 2009)

I'm so sorry my condolences to you and your family


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (May 24, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Leeana (May 24, 2009)

You are all in my thoughts and prayers, Leeana.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (May 24, 2009)

I'm so sorry




Our thoughts and prayers are going out to you, her family and friends..


----------



## justanothercowgirl (May 24, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. I hope you can find peace in the days ahead. I am going to miss my dear friend, it will never be the same with her not at the NY shows and especially at Nationals with Fred.

Pam


----------



## rockin r (May 24, 2009)

Art and I are deeply sadden by this. Our condolences to you..and the family...Art and Theresa


----------



## Southern_Heart (May 24, 2009)

I am so sorry. Our deepest sympathy to the family

Joyce


----------



## Minimor (May 24, 2009)

My condolences to her family; I am so sorry.


----------



## ~Dan (May 24, 2009)

I am so sorry for you loss



May the Lord be with you to guide you and comfort you in this hard time (((hugs))).


----------



## sfmini (May 24, 2009)

I am so very sorry.


----------



## Debby - LB (May 24, 2009)

I am so very sorry, my deepest sympathy to you and your family. Debby


----------



## loveminis (May 24, 2009)

Oh no..... my condolences to the family. God rest her soul.


----------



## IloveMiniatureshorses (May 24, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss, and my condolences go out to her family.... She is now an angel with the Lord.


----------



## Indy's mom (May 24, 2009)

My sympathy to you and your entire family. What a sad day.

Tammy


----------



## Charley (May 24, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers go out to Linda's family and friends. I am so very sorry.


----------



## Bozley (May 24, 2009)

I spoke to Paul. They are doing as well as can be expected. He said he will post on LB the funeral arrangements when they are completed.


----------



## ~Stacie~ (May 24, 2009)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family at this very sad time. Linda will be greatly missed. God Bless!!!


----------



## Shari (May 24, 2009)

I am so very sorry to hear about her passing away. My condolences to her family.


----------



## topnotchminis (May 24, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. Sending Prayers.


----------



## wpsellwood (May 24, 2009)

Im so very sorry........ nothing more I can say


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (May 24, 2009)

My prayers are with you and I hope her family and friends find peace in knowing she's no longer in pain but free to be an angel over us all.


----------



## Riverdance (May 24, 2009)

I am so sorry, we wil miss her. My prayers go out to you and your family.


----------



## Mona (May 24, 2009)

Oh no, I am so sorry for your loss. At least her suffering has ended, and she is now at peace. I have admired Linda through her posts here on the forum for a long time. She was a brave, strong, couragous woman, and a fighter to the end. May she rest in peace now for ever more. God rest her soul. My most sincere condolences, and HUGE (((((HUGS))))) to her family that she leaves behind to mourn her loss.


----------



## MBhorses (May 24, 2009)

my heart goes out to you and your family.

sending prayers your way


----------



## LindaL (May 24, 2009)

My sincere condolences for your loss...She will be missed here.


----------



## h2t99 (May 24, 2009)

Prayers and condolences to you and the rest of the family.


----------



## Margaret (May 24, 2009)

Sending thought and prayers to you and your family..

Linda will be greatly missed here.


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (May 24, 2009)

I am so sorry.

Godspeed, Linda

Lucy


----------



## FoRebel (May 24, 2009)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family in this sad time. May you find peace in the coming days.


----------



## Marnie (May 24, 2009)

I am so sorry, may she rest in peace now and be out of pain, sending prayers for you and her family.


----------



## Sunny (May 24, 2009)

My sincere condolences to your whole family....


----------



## Scoopiedoo (May 24, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and the kids, Paul. I hope that your memories of the good times and love that the two of you shared will be a comfort to you in the days ahead.

Heartfelt condolences to you all.

Jodi


----------



## ChrystalPaths (May 24, 2009)

Oh my dear friend, I will miss your laugh and sparking eyes...be well and happy, find all the beloved horses you've know and will meet over the way. My heart cries for those left behind who love you so very much. Courtney, honey, my love to you, to all of you in the Best family. I'll miss her. Deb Chapman


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 24, 2009)

I am so sorry. My condolences and prayers to your family.

Heidi


----------



## kaykay (May 24, 2009)

What a sad day. I remember meeting her once and what a great woman with a big heart she was. Im so glad that I got the opportunity to meet her. My condolences to the entire family.

Kay


----------



## markadoodle (May 24, 2009)

Tears are in my eyes



Im so sorry may the lord be with your family at this time. Im so sorry!! She is in such a good place i'm sure. And Courtny if you are on here I am very sorry and you are still one of my BEST FRIENDS!! I wish you the best! You are by far one of the nicest people and my best friends!

We all wish you well!







she was such a good woman


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (May 24, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. She was a wonderful presence here on the forum and sounded like a brave and wonderful woman from the reports of all who knew her. Rest in peace....

Leia


----------



## Marty (May 24, 2009)

Dear Sweet Linda.......Linda was a true horseperson in every sense of the word beginning with LOVE. I very much admired her in every way. She is truly loved by so many and will be very missed. My heart and tears go out to the family.


----------



## lilmiraclesfarm (May 24, 2009)

I am very sorry, my heart goes out to everyone she has touched.


----------



## Bess Kelly (May 24, 2009)

May the Lord bless and comfort you in your loss. My condolences to the family. We know she is now Home, at Peace and free of pain. Saying goodbye is often the hardest part of our life on Earth.

God saw that you were getting tired

and a cure was not to be.

So He put His arms around you

and whispered "Come to me."


----------



## White Socks Miniature (May 24, 2009)

My condolences on your difficult loss. Her joy and spirit will be missed on the forum.


----------



## Windhaven (May 24, 2009)

My sincere condolences for your family. She will be greatly missed and we will keep your family in our thoughts and prayers at this difficult time.


----------



## Russ (May 24, 2009)

My deepest sympathy to the entire family.......my prayers to you all.

Linda I will miss you.....peace be with you always.


----------



## backwoodsnanny (May 24, 2009)

Condolences to Paul and family try to remember this is only until you meet again. Continued Prayers for you the girls and Matt that you gain strength and courage to continue until you can join her.

Nita


----------



## minih (May 24, 2009)

My sympathy to her family, she fought a long hard fight, she can rest now. She will be missed.


----------



## REO (May 24, 2009)

She fought long and hard






I posted this on the back porch.

I'm so deeply sorry for the huge loss her family and friends suffer through Linda's passing. I only knew her through seeing her posts here, but I could see she was an awesome friend to many and she'll be greatly missed. I wish I had been able to meet her.

My heart goes out to all who loved her.


----------



## ShaunaL (May 24, 2009)

I'm so sorry... My prayers are with you and your family....


----------



## anita (May 24, 2009)

So very sorry to hear....

Thoughts and prayers to you and your family.

Anita


----------



## ChrystalPaths (May 24, 2009)

Memories...share em. I remember her big laugh and her gentle way with my horses. I remember her grin driving to win with her beloved Fred. I remember her always willing to help anyone at anytime if she could. I remember she had heart as big as the universe. They are blessed to have her now. Hugs and so much love to her family and those left behind, even the furfolks who will sorely miss her right there at home. I keep thinking about her and all those memories...they make me smile.

I saved this picture:


----------



## Vertical Limit (May 24, 2009)

I am so deeply sorry to hear this. I only knew her from the Forum but you could just tell what a kind heart she had. My heart goes out to all of her family. We will all miss her.

Carol


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (May 24, 2009)

My heart breaks to hear this. I am so glad she doesn't hurt anymore. But I realize that her family is devastated, as are her friends and forum family. I am so sorry.


----------



## Miniv (May 24, 2009)

My heart and prayers are going out to you and the entire family.......


----------



## Tami (May 24, 2009)

I am also very sorry to hear this. My thoughts go out to her family and friends....


----------



## Candice (May 24, 2009)

I am so very devastated to read this. Oh how I have prayed. Her pain is over. My deepest sympathy to her family.


----------



## Equuisize (May 24, 2009)

Blessings to The Best Family in your time of need.


----------



## ChrystalPaths (May 24, 2009)

On LTPLT one of our members wrote this in her honor:

Sometimes people leave this world

When their work is done

And have done all that they can

Its their time to move on

Do not mourn their passing

They have given all they can

They were good friends

Now its time to find new friends

The winged ones are waiting

They have new tasks for them

Maybe even Pegasus is waiting

His shoes require changing

Hermit


----------



## susanne (May 24, 2009)

I am so sorry.

I hope for her family, friends, and everyone who has been touched by Linda's life, that the pain of her passing is surpassed by the joy, wisdom and kindness that she brought to our world.

susanne and keith


----------



## Willow Tree Miniatures (May 24, 2009)

I AM VERY SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS.


----------



## Margot (May 24, 2009)

I am so sorry, our condolences to your family. We always enjoyed visiting with her at horse shows, she will be missed.


----------



## Brandi* (May 24, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## Littleum (May 24, 2009)

Our thoughts are with you and her family. So very sorry to hear this.


----------



## Christina_M (May 24, 2009)

My deepest sympathies to Linda's family...Linda you are the sweetest person I've ever known...you have always been an angel. You will never be forgotten as you have touched my heart, just like so many others that you've met.


----------



## ruffian (May 24, 2009)

Her pain is ended, yours is just beginning. May God and his peace be with you. Our deepest condolences to the family and friends.


----------



## lilnickers (May 24, 2009)

Sending prayers to the Best family and friends


----------



## bcody (May 24, 2009)

I am so sorry.My thoughts and prayers for the family.


----------



## ClickMini (May 24, 2009)

Wow. I guess I never thought I would read this because Linda was such a fighter. I was lucky enough to meet Linda and share some time with her at the 2007 National Show. I saw a beautiful horse trotting around the warm-up ring and was so taken with him. When they pulled into the center to await the class entry, I told the driver that I loved her horse and asked who he was. She said, "Oh thank you and this is Fred." Well I knew immediately who he was and who she was, and introduced myself and Flirt, whom she also recognized from this forum. We connected right away and did spend some time at the show chatting and visiting, and sent some messages back and forth over the time since then. What I know about Linda is how kind and supportive she is. She always had the nicest compliments about my horses and my horsemanship. A bright light has been snuffed out, and the world is a little poorer for it. I am sorry for Linda's friends and family. After making her acquaintance, I have a little glimpse of what they have lost.


----------



## Gini (May 24, 2009)

My condolances to Paul and her children. This morning there is one more angel in heaven watching over her family and friends.


----------



## miracleminis (May 24, 2009)

We are so sorry for your loss. Our prayers and thoughts are with you all.

Love Bruce, Brenda, Emily & Michael


----------



## markadoodle (May 24, 2009)

I know i have all ready posted but i cant stop reading this. i never thought i would have to she fought long and hard her pain is over Courtney you keep having fun with kisses and im going to that show. my mom and i both have prayed for you all. I am in just i dont even know i guess i am just in great sadness. I have many pictures of me courtney linda and my mom that i was looking at to day and i dont think shes not smieling in any of them. im not gonna say just oh what a great woman because she was MORE than that Linda was very fun to be around, talk to, and work with. Linda was a giving person that would always love to help and cheer up others. Linda loved to laugh and I could talk with her all day and never get annoyed.

As you grieve know that we are remembering you and honoring the memory of Linda.


----------



## CKC (May 24, 2009)

I'm so very sorry. I've been praying for her and will continue to pray for your family.


----------



## Songcatcher (May 24, 2009)

My sincere condolances. I got to meet Linda only one time (at the AMHR Nationals in Tulsa) and she seemed like a wonderful lady. May God be with you and ease the pain of your loss.


----------



## Indian*R*A*I*N*Dance (May 24, 2009)

I am so sorry. I never met her but i heard a lot of great things about her. I wish the best for you and your family


----------



## Davie (May 24, 2009)

Linda was one of the finest competitors I ever drove against. She always had a kind word and a smile as bright as a sunny day.

Linda you fought a great battle and earned your wings that you will wear proudly. You now sit at the feet of our Heavenly Father, free from pain and I know that He has called one of his best home. Fly dear friend--fly, the daybreak here in OK was just exceptional.

Paul and family you are in my thoughts and prayers the next several days and weeks as you try to coupe with the passing of Linda. She was one special Lady who will always be remembered along with Fred flying around the ring havin a wonderful time.


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (May 24, 2009)

I am so VERY VERY sorry.

Linda set an example for all of us, true grace under pressure.

My deepest sympathies to her family and friends.

We will always remember her.

Robin


----------



## crponies (May 24, 2009)

Praying that Linda's friends and family receive peace from the God of all comfort. (((hugs)))


----------



## normajeanbaker (May 24, 2009)

I am so sorry to read this. Please accept my condolences. My thoughts and prayers are with the family and her huge circle of friends she left behind.

So sorry to read this.

Jen


----------



## Dona (May 24, 2009)

Prayers & deepest sympathy are offered to Linda's family at this time of sorrow.


----------



## Sanny (May 24, 2009)

I am so, so sorry. Our thoughts and prayers are with your family. It just feels so unfair.

Linda was a wonderful person and will be missed by many.


----------



## Frankie (May 24, 2009)

I am so very, very sorry to read this news. My thoughts are with the family.


----------



## coopermini (May 24, 2009)

Our condolences to all of Linda's family we will all certainly miss her dearly.

Mark


----------



## miniwhinny61 (May 24, 2009)

My thoughts and Prayers to the family. Val


----------



## frosthillfarm (May 24, 2009)

[SIZE=10pt]So sorry for your loss.[/SIZE]

Thoughts and prayers to Linda's dear family.

She was a true horsewoman and a kind soul. She will be remembered fondly and missed by all whose lives she touched.


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (May 24, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers to those left behind, she will be missed on the forum. Time heals the pain, but never the heart. Bless her family.


----------



## Relic (May 24, 2009)

Very sorry to read this...my condolences to her family


----------



## hairicane (May 24, 2009)

Im so very sorry........


----------



## JourneysEnd (May 24, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear this. She fought a good fight.

My thoughts and prayers go out to her family.

Vickie


----------



## splash's mom (May 24, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. May Linda finally be free from pain and watch over all the people who loved and cared for her while she was here. I don't know why God seems to always take the good ones too soon.Please let me know if there is anything I can do to help, anything at all.

Alison


----------



## muffntuf (May 24, 2009)

I am very sorry to hear of Linda's passing - my thoughts and prayers to her family and friends. She will be sorely missed.


----------



## miniblessingsfarm (May 24, 2009)

muffntuf said:


> I am very sorry to hear of Linda's passing - my thoughts and prayers to her family and friends. She will be sorely missed.



I am so sorry to hear of Linda's passing. She was a lovely lady and a true horsewoman. I pray that God will comfort her family and friends during this difficult time.

Godspeed, Linda. You will be missed but not forgotten.

Debbi Henry

Mini Blessings Farm

Webster, NH


----------



## dreaminmini (May 25, 2009)

My deepest condolences to Linda's family.


----------



## Allure Ranch (May 25, 2009)

_[SIZE=12pt]I'm so sorry to hear this and off my condolences....[/SIZE]_


----------



## JennyB (May 25, 2009)

Our Condolences to Linda's Family, human and animal...Peace be with you Linda

Blessings,

Jenny and Mel


----------



## shelly (May 25, 2009)

My deepest condolences to Linda's family and friends...she will surely be missed terribly by all of us.

Shelly


----------



## DrivinTime (May 25, 2009)

My condolences to Linda's family, and to her many, many friends. Sending hugs and prayers to all. I know she will be greatly missed.


----------



## MInx (May 25, 2009)

*I haven't been on here in forever, needless to say s you havent seen me here.*

we were in Florida for the Winter and again a couple medical issues to get through.

So I log in today to find dear Linda Best has passed. I can only offer my heartfelt sympathy and condolences to her family and friends and the rest of us at the forum that have been following her brave struggle.

God keep her in the palm of his hand.

Maxine


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (May 25, 2009)

My deepest sympathies and prayers are with her family at this time..


----------



## SaddleTrail (May 25, 2009)

Blessings and prayers for Linda's family, we know how much they are going through now.

Linda will be missed greatly.


----------



## Little Indian Acres (May 25, 2009)

I am sorry to hear this and know her passing affects many people in the Miniature Horse World.


----------



## sedeh (May 25, 2009)

My condolences to Linda's family and many friends. She will be missed.


----------



## basshorse (May 25, 2009)

Our thoughts and prayers. She will be missed.


----------



## SWA (May 25, 2009)

Our warmest love and condolences to her family and friends. Holding you all in our hearts and prayers.

In His Hands,

Tanya & Family


----------



## jacks'thunder (May 26, 2009)

My deepest condolences to her loved ones.

Leya


----------



## sphynx~n~minis (May 26, 2009)

We are so sorry for your loss, Linda was very loved, by all. Kathy & Bob Mihalko


----------



## Manyspots (May 26, 2009)

I am sorry to read this. I too have enjoyed Linda through here and her pictures with her and her beautiful driving horse. A person can't help but hurt for the family on the loss of a lovely lady. thinking of you! Lavonne


----------



## Sterling (May 26, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear of Linda's passing. My most sincere condolences go out to her family and friends. I will miss reading her posts here on the forum which were always full of cheer, smiles and friendship. Linda will be a shining star in heaven.


----------



## justjinx (May 26, 2009)

ALL of us at Pondlake Stables send our thoughts and sympathy for you and your family. jennifer


----------



## tea cup (May 26, 2009)

So Sorry for your loss, thoughts and prayers are with you,


----------



## Hosscrazy (May 26, 2009)

I had posted on the other thread, but wanted to post here, too. I've only known Linda on the forum, but she was so incredibly helpful answering questions regarding hoof issues related to Cushings/IR horses. She made a difference in the quality of life of many, many horses.

Godspeed, Linda. I hope you get to meet the horses on the "other side" who you helped so tremendously.

Liz R.


----------



## Shawntelle (May 26, 2009)

So sorry for your loss, She will be in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## PaintedMeadows (May 26, 2009)

My condolences. So very sorry.

Hugs, Rhonda-Lynne


----------



## yankee_minis (May 26, 2009)

Going to miss Linda up here in the northeast. Condolences to her family.


----------



## RockRiverTiff (May 26, 2009)

My heartfelt condolences to Linda's family, friends, and beloved horses.


----------



## Connie Ballard (May 27, 2009)

Linda has been in my heart and prayers for a long time. I had the pleasure to meet her at the Nationals 2 yrs ago when she was showing Fred. The love that she had for him glowed like a bright candle. She reminded me of myself...her love for Fred and passion for driving him was so much like I have with my Dandy. When she spoke of Fred, her face lit up with a glow....what an awesome blessing. My friend, Chris Wicke, bought Fred's yearling filly from Linda that year. Chris is making her driving debut this weekend with Fred's filly at the Silver Jubilee Show in Springfield, OH. Chris will be with McCabe Training Center if anyone wants to go by and see the filly. I hope to get to see the class...it will be a celebration of Linda's love for Fred...continuing on into the future.

While it might seem odd to some for me to write so much about Fred and this filly, in view of the loss of Linda....but I see it as a celebration of a very nice lady who's love for an awewsome little horse, lives on...which is what I think Linda would have wanted. I only wish she'd gotten the chance to see it and even drive Fred with them too. I know she'll be watching. God Bless her family and peace to a woman that fought a very hard battle.


----------



## dancer31501 (May 27, 2009)

I am so sorry! Condolences to Linda's family and friends!!


----------



## Mercysmom (May 27, 2009)

"My friend, Chris Wicke, bought Fred's yearling filly from Linda that year. Chris is making her driving debut this weekend with Fred's filly at the Silver Jubilee Show in Springfield, OH. Chris will be with McCabe Training Center if anyone wants to go by and see the filly. I hope to get to see the class...it will be a celebration of Linda's love for Fred...continuing on into the future."

I think I met that filly at Equine Affaire 2006 - Linda was there with Courtney doing presentations for NEMHS and I was there with Mercy (she was one of the four Celebrity Horses). Was/is her name "Red"? And did she have a half-brother named Jack?

I agree, Linda would be smiling that Fred's get are in the ring and I know she was passionate about the Blue Boy line - she described to me how she developed her stock from Blue Boy and it is just amazing.

A fitting tribute to a wonderful lady...

Denise


----------



## lilfolks (May 28, 2009)

Our condolences to Linda's family, very sad to hear this news.

Joyce & Tom

Little Folks Farm

Oakdale, CT


----------

